
When Posturing Meets Reality - _mgr
https://forums.grsecurity.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4309
======
_mgr
Original Washington Post article -
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/business/2015/11/05/net-
of-...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/business/2015/11/05/net-of-
insecurity-the-kernel-of-the-argument/) HN Discussion on above article -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10515661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10515661)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10515817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10515817)

